# Mezzo vs. metà



## NeoDarque

Ciao!

Sto imparando l'italiano e ci sono alcune parole che mi rendono confuso... sono delle parole simile, ma non sono sicuro quando si usa l'una o l'altra.

Le parole sono:

xxx
3. Mezzo e/o Metà.

Grazie!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Le parole mezzo e metà hanno lo stesso significato ma ci sono molte frasi fatte in cui bisogna usare per forza l'una o l'altra.
Ad esempio, non puoi dire "sono le sette e metà". O meglio, nessuna regola ti impedisce di dirlo, però nessuno ha mai detto quella frase.
Non credo che si possa estrapolare una regola guida per sapere quando puoi usare l'una o l'altra.


----------



## winegrower

Tanto per cominciare, metá é un sostantivo femminile usato per descrivere una delle due parti uguali in cui e’ divisa una cosa e resta invariato nel plurale. Ad es. la meta’ di 100 e’ 50. Invece mezzo é un aggettivo regolare che cambia a seconda del sostantivo che definisce. Es. ho mangiato mezza mela, ho comprato mezzo chilo di mele. Peró ci sono dei casi in cui metá sembra usato come un aggettivo es. ho comprato un vestito a metá prezzo (ci vorebbe la preposizione del) e altre situazioni in cui mezzo viene usato come sostantivo, es. in mezzo alla piazza c’é una fontana.
Mah, che mi ha preso, dovevo lasciare questo ad un madrelingua!


----------



## Vekkio

winegrower said:


> Mah, che mi ha preso, dovevo lasciare questo ad un madrelingua!


 
No, la tua spiegazione è giusta! _Metà _prezzo non è un aggettivo, ma sottintende metà _del_ prezzo.

E per l'esempio di _mezzo_ che ti confonde, è per il particolare uso della costruzione "in mezzo a": perché se mi trovo _a metà (della) strada _vuol dire che sono, diciamo, a 50 metri di strada su una via lunga 100 metri (come dicevi tu, una di due parti uguali). Mentre se mi trovo _in mezzo alla strada_ vuol dire che sono al centro della corsia (e rischio di farmi investire  ).
Quindi direi che sono a metà della piazza solo se la stessi attraversando, mentre se sono in mezzo alla piazza semplicemente sono al centro. Come essere in mezzo a un gruppo di persone.

Ah, e naturalmente c'è il sostantivo _mezzo_, sinonimo di _strumento_, ma è tutt'altro.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì ma anche _mezzo_ alcune volte ha valore di sostantivo, che sottintende _(un)_ e _(di)_, cioè _*mezzo = un mezzo di = metà di*_


----------



## John91

Metà come aggettivo?
Dicono che metà non ha funzione aggettivale eppure.
" la torta è metà/mezza" o "ho mangiato metà/mezza torta"
Suonerebbe strano dire " è una metà torta" piuttosto che "è una mezza torta"


----------



## bearded

Ciao, John91
Secondo me ''la torta è metà'' non vuol dire niente. La frase ''ho mangiato metà torta'' è colloquiale: è sottinteso ''della'' (metà della torta). ''E' una metà torta'' è una frase scorretta. In conclusione, ''metà'' è solo sostantivo.


----------



## GabrielH

John91 said:


> " la torta è metà/mezza" o "ho mangiato metà/mezza torta"





bearded said:


> Secondo me ''la torta è metà'' non vuol dire niente


vuol dire comunque qualcosa  "la torta è mezza"?


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> vuol dire comunque qualcosa  "la torta è mezza"?


No, neppure questo ha senso.


----------



## GabrielH

Ecco...non ci vedevo un senso. Grazie!


----------



## John91

bearded said:


> No, neppure questo ha senso.


Beh, se la domanda è 'quant'è questa torta?"
 Credo che mezza si possa dire in funzione aggettivo quantitativo o perlomeno viene usato, anche se suona poco anche a me
Un pò come:
Domanda: quante sono? Sono 3


----------



## John91

John91 said:


> Beh, se la domanda è "quant'è /com'è questa torta?"
> Credo che "mezza" si possa dire in funzione aggettivo quantitativo o perlomeno viene usato come contrario di "intero", anche se suona poco anche a me
> Un pò come:
> Domanda: quante sono? Sono 3


----------



## bearded

John91 said:


> se la domanda è 'quant'è questa torta?"


A me sembra che la domanda sia un po' strana. Vuol dire 'quanto pesa questa torta'? 'Quanta n'è rimasta di questa torta'? La domanda priva di un senso preciso comporta una risposta (secondo me) ugualmente scorretta... (comunque nessuno nega che 'mezza' sia un aggettivo indicante la quantità). Confermo che a mio parere ''la torta è mezza'' non ha molto senso in italiano.


----------



## John91

bearded said:


> A me sembra che la domanda sia un po' strana. Vuol dire 'quanto pesa questa torta'? 'Quanta n'è rimasta di questa torta'? La domanda priva di un senso preciso comporta una risposta (secondo me) ugualmente scorretta... (comunque nessuno nega che 'mezza' sia un aggettivo indicante la quantità). Confermo che a mio parere ''la torta è mezza'' non ha molto senso in italiano.



Quanto=che quantità
Quanto pesa?= che quantità (di peso) pesa?
Con la parola peso sottintesa, come in "quanto costa/quanti SOLDi costa"

Ma il discorso e la domanda qui sono queste:
Quanto/che quantità è?
Quindi: quanto/che quantità è questa torta? 
Quante/che quantità sono queste mele?

È una domanda che per come la vedo io ha un aggettivo quantitativo che indica la quantità della torta in questione.
Perchè se dici  "questo è un bel libro" e "il libro è bello" dici anche "queste sono 3 mele" e "queste mele sono 3" e quindi anche  "questo è mezzo litro" e " questo litro è mezzo/ una metà"

Tu dici la torta è intera... ma se volessi dire l'esatto contrario?


----------



## Olaszinhok

John91 said:


> Tu dici la torta è intera... ma se volessi dire l'esatto contrario?



Direi la torta è finita. Questo mi sembra l'esatto contrario. 

Nessuno direbbe _la torta è a metà_?
Queste sono le espressioni che userei:
C'è metà/mezza torta da mangiare,  n'è rimasta una metà...


----------



## bearded

John91 said:


> questo litro è mezzo


Senza offesa, ma che cosa vuol dire ''questo litro è mezzo''? Se tu non ti arrabbiassi, ti chiederei ''ma che italiano parli?''
Concordo col #15 di Olaszinhok.


----------



## John91

Olaszinhok said:


> Direi la torta è finita. Questo mi sembra l'esatto contrario.
> 
> Nessuno direbbe _la torta è a metà_?
> Queste sono le espressioni che userei:
> C'è metà/mezza torta da mangiare,  n'è rimasta una metà...





bearded said:


> Senza offesa, ma che cosa vuol dire ''questo litro è mezzo''? Se tu non ti arrabbiassi, ti chiederei ''ma che italiano parli?''
> Concordo col #15 di Olaszinhok.



La mia era una semplice domanda, so che non suona, ma se avessi seguito il ragionamento fatto prima, avresti notato che il mio ragionamento magari non suona ma non è proprio sbagliato.
Se chiedo: " quanti/che quantità sono i libri"
Rispondo per esempio:" i libri sono 3"

Se ti chiedo "quant'è/che quantità questo litro"
Tu puoi rispondermi :" è 3/4 oppure è mezzo"
Nella frase "un mezzo litro"  mezzo rappresenta comunque un aggettivo e un aggettivo può richiedere il verbo essere, no?

Sono il primo a dire che non suona, ma non vedo altro modo per esprimere ciò che dico.
Comunque ti invito a seguire tutto quello che ho scritto, perchè fa piacere avrei più pareri


----------



## bearded

John91 said:


> Se ti chiedo "quant'è/che quantità è questo litro"


Mi fa piacere che tu non ti sia risentito delle mie domande un po'..irritanti.  Riguardo ai tuoi ultimi esempi, io potrei chiedere ''quanta è quest'acqua'', ma non chiederei mai ''quanto è questo litro'' perché per me un litro è già una quantità ben definita e non ha senso chiedere quanto è.  È come chiedere ''quanti sono questi 100 centilitri''? Un litro non può 'essere mezzo', anche se il verbo essere - come copula - può essere seguito da un qualunque aggettivo-predicato.
Mi pare che siamo un po' su due lunghezze d'onda diverse, ma attendi pure altri pareri in merito: io la mia opinione te l'ho detta.


----------



## John91

bearded said:


> Mi fa piacere che tu non ti sia risentito delle mie domande un po'..irritanti.  Riguardo ai tuoi ultimi esempi, io potrei chiedere ''quanta è quest'acqua'', ma non chiederei mai ''quanto è questo litro'' perché per me un litro è già una quantità ben definita e non ha senso chiedere quanto è.  È come chiedere ''quanti sono questi 100 centilitri''? Un litro non può 'essere mezzo', anche se il verbo essere - come copula - può essere seguito da un qualunque aggettivo-predicato.
> Mi pare che siamo un po' su due lunghezze d'onda diverse, ma attendi pure altri pareri in merito: io la mia opinione te l'ho detta.



Non ho intravisto nemmeno un minimo di arroganza in quello che hai scritto, quindi figuriamoci se potrei mai prendermela.
D'altronde vedo venir corretti anche linguisti in giro, figuriamoci un comune mortale come il sottoscritto


----------



## Pietruzzo

Scusate ma stiamo discutendo del dialogo:


John91 said:


> quant'è questa torta?"





GabrielH said:


> "la torta è mezza"


Direi che entrambe le frasi sono scorrette ma a livello colloquiale posso immaginare un
"Quanta torta c'è/è rimasta?"
"Ce n'è mezza/metà"


----------



## John91

Pietruzzo said:


> Scusate ma stiamo discutendo del dialogo:
> 
> 
> 
> Direi che entrambe le frasi sono scorrette ma a livello colloquiale posso immaginare un
> "Quanta torta c'è/è rimasta?"
> "Ce n'è mezza/metà"



La frase "quant'è questa torta" la trovi sbagliata?
Quindi, quale sarebbe allora la relativa domanda a " la torta è un kilo/è davvero tanta"?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Alla domanda _Quant'è questa torta?_  Io risponderei_ 20 €,_ intendendo _quanto costa questa torta_? Altrimenti chiederei _quanto pesa questa torta? Questo pezzo di torta?_
Comunque anch'io faccio un po' fatica a seguirti nei tuoi ragionamenti.


----------



## John91

Olaszinhok said:


> Alla domanda _Quant'è questa torta?_  Io risponderei_ 20 €,_ intendendo _quanto costa questa torta_? Altrimenti chiederei _quanto pesa questa torta? Questo pezzo di torta?_
> Comunque anch'io faccio un po' fatica a seguirti nei tuoi ragionamenti.



Provo a rifare un paio d'esempi
Io dico "l'acqua in questo oceano è tanta/è 10 litri"( lascia perdere il fatto che abbia detto "10 litri" perchè era un esempio come un altro) oppure "la torta è TANTA/un kilo".

Io sto specificando la quantità della torta o dell'acqua.
La domanda è sempre quella: " quanto/che quantità è questa torta"? ... un pò come dire "quante/che quantità sono queste penne"

Tu che domanda mi fai affinchè io possa risponderti:" è tanta, è poco, è un litro ecc"? Non diresti quant'è/che quantità è?


----------



## francisgranada

John91 said:


> ... Io dico "l'acqua in questo oceano è tanta/è 10 litri"( lascia perdere il fatto che abbia detto "10 litri" perchè era un esempio come un altro) oppure "la torta è TANTA/un kilo".


 Non sono madrelingua, ma personalmente (probabilmente) non direi  mai che la "la torta è TANTA" (neanche in altre lingue che conosco).  La torta   è sempre "una torta", indipendentemente dalla la sua grandezza o peso, anche se non è intera perché ne manca la metà. ... In altre parole, la torta è un sostantivo contabile mentre l'acqua non lo è. Quindi mentre una_ mezza torta_ ha senso, una _mezza acqua_ non tanto ...

Credo che io capisca la tua domanda, ma mi pare che semplicemente non esista un pronome italiano che renda esattamente quello che vorresti esprimere. Cioè, sembra che la soluzione è dire "la torta è TALE", "la torta ha tali dimensioni", "la torta è tanto grande", "la torta pesa  un kilo", ecc.

P.S. Sono d'accordo anche con Olaszinho (post #22), cioè una domanda tipo "_Quant'è questa torta?" _si interpreterebbe probabilmente _"Quanto costa questa torta?" _anche in altre lingue (intendo quelle che conosco, ovviamente).


----------



## Pietruzzo

John91 said:


> La frase "quant'è questa torta" la trovi sbagliata?
> Quindi, quale sarebbe allora la relativa domanda a " la torta è un kilo/è davvero tanta"?


Io al massimo direi "la torta pesa un kilo"/ è davvero molto grande" (quanto pesa /quanto è grande?), quindi dobbiamo concludere che abbiamo una visione diversa della lingua italiana e dobbiamo rassegnarci a restare in disaccordo.


----------



## John91

Pietruzzo said:


> Io al massimo direi "la torta pesa un kilo"/ è davvero molto grande" (quanto pesa /quanto è grande?), quindi dobbiamo concludere che abbiamo una visione diversa della lingua italiana e dobbiamo rassegnarci a restare in disaccordo.



Volevo farti 3 domande per avere un punto di vista altrui definitivo sulla questione
1)tu ritieni che ad essere sbagliato sia il fatto che si tratti di una torta... ma se si parlasse di acqua... avresti la stessa idea?
Cioè, l'acqua perlomeno dovrebbe essere quantificabile, quindi non è sbagliato chiedere "quanta è/che quantità è/quanti litri l'acqua contenuta in questa bottiglia" e rispondere "l'acqua è tanta/2 litri".

2)Inoltre, scusa per la ripetività, ma non useresti mai "è mezzo/mezza" in nessun contesto?
Lo chiedo perchè alla fine si tratta, volente o nolente, di un aggettivo.

3)Per finire, scusa ancora per la ripetività, trovi anche sbagliato il fatto di usare metà come aggettivo? Soprattutto a livello colloquiale sento spesso "metà" e so che adesso mi chiederai se abito in burundi
Per esempio: "questo è metà/mezzo stipendio", "ho speso metà/mezzo stipendio", "è rimasto un altro metà/mezzo stipendio" oppure ancora "il mio stipendio è/metà la metà" pesso risponda tranquillamente alla domanda "quanto è", quindi

Ci terrei a sapere l'opinione di tutti, anche se vedo che la mia, che non è di certo quella di un esperto, viene un pò presa così


----------



## Pietruzzo

John91 said:


> Inoltre, scusa la ripetività, trovi anche sbagliato il fatto di usare metà/mezzo come aggettivo?


Scusa anche  la mia ripetività ma tutto è partito dalla frase "la torta è mezza" che  a tutti sembrava scorretta tranne che a te. Nessuno ha detto che l'aggettivo "mezzo" non esiste o che non si possa dire "quant'è l'acqua?", non essendo l'acqua un oggetto numerabile come la torta.


----------



## John91

Pietruzzo said:


> Scusa anche  la mia ripetività ma tutto è partito dalla frase "la torta è mezza" che  a tutti sembrava scorretta tranne che a te. Nessuno ha detto che l'aggettivo "mezzo" non esiste o che non si possa dire "quant'è l'acqua?", non essendo l'acqua un oggetto numerabile come la torta.


Capisco... però comunque mi farebbe piacere se rispondessi alla mie 3 domande...  sempre che ti vada di farlo


----------



## pebblespebbles

La torta e' *a *meta' 
Vorrei meta' della torta 
Ho mangiato mezza torta 
Quanta acqua ti sei bevuto?  Tanta. 
Il bicchiere mezzo pieno 
Tutto a meta' prezzo


----------



## Olaszinhok

pebblespebbles said:


> La torta e' *a *meta'



Sì, anch'io avevo già segnalato quest'espressione e mi sembrava strano che nessuno l'avesse riportata.


----------



## John91

pebblespebbles said:


> La torta e' *a *meta'
> Vorrei meta' della torta
> Ho mangiato mezza torta
> Quanta acqua ti sei bevuto?  Tanta.
> Il bicchiere mezzo pieno
> Tutto a meta' prezzo



Si, però mi farebbe piacere se rispondessi, anche brevemente, alle 3 domande che posto quassù.


----------



## Olaszinhok

John91 said:


> Si, però mi farebbe piacere se rispondessi, anche brevemente, alle 3 domande che posto *quassù*.



Non t'offendere, ma certo che hai un modo alquanto originale di esprimerti: _quassù_ io lo userei soltanto per dire: _vieni quassù, non restare laggiù_; _quassù fa davvero fresco, mentre laggiù si soffoca_, ecc. Non userei l'avverbio_ quassù_ per _(qui) sopra_.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Sono risposte... Tentate, perche' le tue domande non si capiscono bene. 
La torta e' meta'
La torta e' a meta'
1) non penso di aver capito la tua domanda. Ma: Quanta acqua c'e' nel bicchiere? 
2) Il bicchiere e' mezzo pieno. Risposta : si usa. 
3)Non so se ho sentito capito la domanda. 
Ma: Quanto prendi di stipendio? La meta' di prima... Ho mangiato meta'(della) mela .....


----------



## John91

pebblespebbles said:


> Sono risposte... Tentate, perche' le tue domande non si capiscono bene.
> La torta e' meta'
> La torta e' a meta'
> 1) non penso di aver capito la tua domanda. Ma: Quanta acqua c'e' nel bicchiere?
> 2) Il bicchiere e' mezzo pieno. Risposta : si usa.
> 3)Non so se ho sentito capito la domanda.
> Ma: Quanto prendi di stipendio? La meta' di prima... Ho mangiato meta'(della) mela .....



Riguardo la seconda domanda: Prima(all'inizio della discussione) mi era stata corretta la frase "la torta è metà/è mezza".


Io pensavo fosse solo derivato dal fatto che si trattasse di una torta e con qualcosa altro magari sarebbe stato corretto.
Quindi quello che voglia sapere è se si può usare il verbo essere (è) unito a "metà/mezzo".


Tipo: Prima dico  "ho fumato metà/mezza sigaretta" e poi magari "la sigaretta era mezza/metà" o magari un altra frase "questo è metà di quello che guadagno"


Se non si era capito mi riferivo al fatto di usare le parole "metà/mezzo" in funzione aggettivale quantitativa col verbo essere che fa da copula, come in frasi : le bottiglie sono (copule) 3(aggettivo quantitativo)

Anche se di certo dicendo "smezzata" eviterei ogni casino e correzione


----------



## John91

Olaszinhok said:


> Non t'offendere, ma certo che hai un modo alquanto originale di esprimerti: _quassù_ io lo userei soltanto per dire: _vieni quassù, non restare laggiù_; _quassù fa davvero fresco, mentre laggiù si soffoca_, ecc. Non userei l'avverbio_ quassù_ per _(qui) sopra_.


Ne sono dispiaciuto. Grazie per la correzione


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao John, 
Secondo me dovresti fare degli esempio esempi con "mezzo/a"  e con "meta'" in frasi diverse , non sono intercambiabili. 
Ho fumato mezza sigaretta 
Ho fumato la meta' della sigaretta. 
Ho fumato meta' sigaretta. 
Non so risponderti altro. 
Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

L'aggettivo _mezzo _ha un carattere numerale  e non esprime una qualità "assoluta" o "a sé stante" (come p.e. _bello, grande_). Quindi _la torta è grande_ o _la torta è bella_ hanno senso, mentre la _torta è tre quarti_, _la_ _torta è mezza/metà_, _la torta è due_ non hanno senso.


----------



## lorenzos

- Sei andato di nuovo a fumarti una cicca!
- No, era solo mezza.
-----
- Ti sei mangiato tutta la torta!
- Io no, era solo metà.


----------



## John91

lorenzos said:


> - Sei andato di nuovo a fumarti una cicca!
> - No, era solo mezza.
> -----
> - Ti sei mangiato tutta la torta!
> - Io no, era solo metà.



"La torta era metà" e "la sigaretta era mezza" quindi stai dando valore alla mia ipotesi e smentendo gli altri?
Lo chiedo perchè ormai mi stavo demoralizzando pensando di essere l'unico.
Magari mi sto sbagliando nel valutare la tua risposta e se è così chiedo scusa


----------



## francisgranada

John91 said:


> "La torta era metà" e "la sigaretta era mezza" quindi stai dando valore alla mia ipotesi e smentendo gli altri? ...


Aspetta cosa ti risponderà Lorenzos, ma secondo me le interpretazioni degli esempi di Lorenzos sono: "era solo una mezza cicca" ed "era solo una metà torta". (_Cicca_ e _torta_ sono sottintese per non ripetere le stesse parole, volendo dare una risposta breve).


----------



## John91

francisgranada said:


> Aspetta cosa ti risponderà Lorenzos, ma secondo me la interpretazione degli esempi di Lorenzos sono: "era solo una mezza cicca" ed "era solo una metà torta".



Sto ricevendo diversi pareri... se parti dall'inizio della discussione noterai che mi è stata segnalata come scorretta la frase " era una metà/mezza torta"... quindi dubito che "solo" possa cambiare la frase in modo così massiccio.
Qui ognuno è della sua... quindi ogni parere è prezioso.

Ma se c'è una cosa che sto capendo è che dire "quanta torta è questa?" è corretto.


"Quanta è questa torta?" dovrebbe essere sbagliato così come la risposta "la torta è mezza/ la torta è un chilo", però spesso vedo frasi simili come "quanto è lo stipendio di tizio Caio?" e le risposte sono " il suo stipendio è 800 euro/è tanto".
Quando io invece penso sia sbagliato seguendo questa logica, forse sarebbe decisamente più corretto dire "di quanto", evitando di classificare come diretta quantità un qualcosa.


----------



## lorenzos

cicca: 2. colloq., sigaretta:_ hai una cicca?_
Sperando di non essere del tutto fumato... non so a chi sto dando ragione. 
Penso che con tutta la buona volontà, sia difficile costruire delle frasi non troppo artificiose con "la torta è mezza/metà". L'unica che mi viene:
- Paolo, per favore, prendi la torta che è in frigo.
- Ma... ci ha già pensato qualcuno: la torta è mezza!


----------



## francisgranada

John91 said:


> Sto ricevendo diversi pareri...


Non credo ... Stiamo solo provando a spiegarti (ognuno di noi in modo suo) perché _la torta è mezza/metà_ e simili non stanno in piedi. 





> ... noterai che mi è stata segnalata come scorretta la frase " era una metà/mezza torta"...


Ho riletto la discussione, ma non ho trovato il post dove appunto "era una metà/mezza torta" venga segnalata come scorretta, ma posso sbagliarmi.

Comunque, non è questa la sostanza. Filosoficamente (anche grammaticalmente) parlando, si potrebbe anche dire che "questa torta è mezza", però semplicemente non si dice così (non solo in italiano) - se non in speciali contesti colloquiali. Una spiegazione possibile l'ho gia scritta nel post #37. 





> ... quindi dubito che "solo" possa cambiare la frase in modo così massiccio ...


Hai ragione, non è la parola "solo".


----------



## John91

lorenzos said:


> cicca: 2. colloq., sigaretta:_ hai una cicca?_
> Sperando di non essere del tutto fumato... non so a chi sto dando ragione.
> Penso che con tutta la buona volontà, sia difficile costruire delle frasi non troppo artificiose con "la torta è mezza/metà". L'unica che mi viene:
> - Paolo, per favore, prendi la torta che è in frigo.
> - Ma... ci ha già pensato qualcuno: la torta è mezza!


Quello più confuso sono io... probabilmente è solo un mio problema, però mi si sta dicendo che chiedere "quanta è questa torta" e rispondere "è un chilo/è tanta" è sbagliata, mentre se si cambia il soggetto, mettendo magari "acqua" al posto di torta è fattibile... tipo : "quanta è quest'acqua?" "Quest'acqua è tanta/è 10 litri"


----------



## John91

francisgranada said:


> Non credo ... Stiamo solo provando a spiegarti (ognuno di noi in modo suo) perché _la torta è mezza/metà_ e simili non stanno in piedi. Ho riletto la discussione, ma non ho trovato il post dove appunto "era una metà/mezza torta" venga segnalata come scorretta, ma posso sbagliarmi.
> 
> Comunque, non è questa la sostanza. Filosoficamente (anche grammaticalmente) parlando, si potrebbe anche dire che "questa torta è mezza", però semplicemente non si dice così (non solo in italiano) - se non in speciali contesti colloquiali. Una spiegazione possibile l'ho gia scritta nel post #37. Hai ragione, non è la parola "solo".




Image - TinyPic - Servizio di hosting d'immagini, condivisione immagini & hosting di video gratuito
Si dovrebbe vedere


----------



## John91

francisgranada said:


> Non credo ... Stiamo solo provando a spiegarti (ognuno di noi in modo suo) perché _la torta è mezza/metà_ e simili non stanno in piedi. Ho riletto la discussione, ma non ho trovato il post dove appunto "era una metà/mezza torta" venga segnalata come scorretta, ma posso sbagliarmi.
> 
> Comunque, non è questa la sostanza. Filosoficamente (anche grammaticalmente) parlando, si potrebbe anche dire che "questa torta è mezza", però semplicemente non si dice così (non solo in italiano) - se non in speciali contesti colloquiali. Una spiegazione possibile l'ho gia scritta nel post #37. Hai ragione, non è la parola "solo".




Quello che vorrei sapere però è se il problema riguarda solo questa maledetta torta.
Spesso sento dire in giro " quanto/che quantità/ quanti chili/che quantità di chili è il pane che hai comprato" è vedo rispondere tranquillamente "non è molto, è un chilo"
È questo il dubbio che mi tormenta, anche perchè mi avete fatto notare che gli esempi riportati questi esempi non si possono fare usando il termine "torta"

 Se vedi poco fa ti ho fatto un paio d'esempi sostituendo "torta" con "stipendio".


Ad ogni modo mi scuso per la pesantezza e le troppe cose che sto chiedendo, ma a quanto pare sono duro di comprendonio.


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> . colloq., sigaretta:_ hai una cicca?_
> Sperando di non essere del tutto fumato... non so a chi sto dando ragione.



Non la pensa così il Treccani:
cicca in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Olaszinhok

John91, sì, ti do ragione, mai poi non interverrò mai più in questo filone. 
Sì, puoi dire: dammi quel pezzo di torta anche se mi sembra tanto, molto, troppo (sottinteso grosso, grande). Ora cambia qualcosa?


----------



## John91

Olaszinhok said:


> John91, sì, ti do ragione, mai poi non interverrò mai più in questo filone.
> Sì, puoi dire: dammi quel pezzo di torta anche se mi sembra tanto, molto, troppo (sottinteso grosso, grande). Ora cambia qualcosa?



Io non voglio che mi sia dia ragione solo per rendermi felice. Voglio risposte sincere.

Grazie lo stesso e scusate ancora per le troppe domande


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao John, sta tranquillo, se uno trova la discussione, o una torta intera, troppo pesante può smettere di mangiarla anche a metà.
Come ti è stato detto, alla domanda "*Quanto* è/Quant'è questa torta?" si può rispondere: Sono 16 euro/È quasi un chilo.
Non si chiede: *Quanta* è questa torta?


John91 said:


> Ma se c'è una cosa che sto capendo è che dire "quanta torta è questa?" è corretto.


No, è proprio sbagliato, non esiste, non si dice. E neppure: "Quanto stipendio è questo?"


John91 said:


> "Quanta è questa torta?" dovrebbe essere sbagliato così come la risposta "la torta è mezza/ la torta è un chilo", però spesso vedo frasi simili come "quanto è lo stipendio di tizio Caio?" e le risposte sono " il suo stipendio è 800 euro/è tanto".


No, se il suo stipendio è di 800 euro non è *tanto (*sottinteso*) alto*.
- Vado a fare un viaggio di trenta giorni.
- È tanto!
Non è "tanto" il viaggio, è tanto il tempo, i trenta giorni.
- Fuma un pacchetto di sigarette al giorno.
- Un pacchetto è tanto!
Vuol dire: fumare un pacchetto è tanto.
----
La torta è tanta? Mhm, qualche volta sì, colloquialmente, e se il pasticciere non è un talebano della lingua:
- Scusi, va bene questa torta per quattro persone?
- No, per quattro persone questa torta è tanta.
Megllio prendersi tutti un tiramisu!
-----
@Olaszinhok ho risposto prima di vedere il tuo ultimo nessaggio!


----------



## John91

lorenzos said:


> Ciao John, sta tranquillo, se uno trova la discussione, o una torta intera, troppo pesante può smettere di mangiarla anche a metà.
> Come ti è stato detto, alla domanda "*Quanto* è/Quant'è questa torta?" si può rispondere: Sono 16 euro/È quasi un chilo.
> Non si chiede: *Quanta* è questa torta?
> 
> No, è proprio sbagliato, non esiste, non si dice. E neppure: "Quanto stipendio è questo?"
> 
> No, se il suo stipendio è di 800 euro non è *tanto (*sottinteso*) alto*.
> - Vado a fare un viaggio di trenta giorni.
> - È tanto!
> Non è "tanto" il viaggio, è tanto il tempo, i trenta giorni.
> - Fuma un pacchetto di sigarette al giorno.
> - Un pacchetto è tanto!
> Vuol dire: fumare un pacchetto è tanto.
> ----
> La torta è tanta? Mhm, qualche volta sì, colloquialmente, e se il pasticciere non è un talebano della lingua:
> - Scusi, va bene questa torta per quattro persone?
> - No, per quattro persone questa torta è tanta.
> Megllio prendersi tutti un tiramisu!



La torta è femminile, quindi come mai "quanta è" sarebbe sbagliato, mentre quanto è/quant'è sarebbe giusto?
Posso capire se si chiede il prezzo, ma qui vogliamo sapere la quantità.

Inoltre tu mi stai dicendo che " la torta è quasi un chilo" è una frase corretta, quindi presumibilmente anche "tanta", dal momento che si parliamo di una quantità è dal momento che la parola "torta" è femminile

Io personalmente non ritengo sia sbagliato porre la domanda "quanti chili è questa torta?" oppure "quanta è questa torta?" E la risposta :"Questa torta è tanta/ è un chilo"
Oppure "quanta torta/quanti chilo di torta è questa" e " questa è un chilo di torta/questa è tanta torta"


----------



## francisgranada

John91 said:


> Quello che vorrei sapere però è se il problema riguarda solo questa maledetta torta....


Sicuramente no.  





> Spesso sento dire in giro " quanto/che quantità/ quanti chili/che quantità di chili è il pane che hai comprato" è vedo rispondere tranquillamente "non è molto, è un chilo"


Da non madrelingua, non sono competente di giudicare se tutte le varianti che riporti siano idiomatiche. Comunque, mi pare che una possibile risposta ce l'ho (abbia). Il pane storicamente non si compra in _pezzi_ ma in _quantità_ (peso). Quindi uno _a priori_ compra _un kilo_, _mezzo kilo_, _due kili_ ecc. di pane e non tre/quattro/cinque/ecc. _pezzi_ di pane.  (Oggidì, soprattutto nei supermercati, questa abitudine forse non vale più ...). Cioè se uno nel passato comprava p.e. un _mezzo kilo_ di pane, allora tagliavano il pane (che pesava un kilo) in due pezzi .... Insomma, secondo me, il _pane_ si comporta(va) un po' come _l'acqua_, cioè come se fosse un sostantivo _incontabile_.

Ho una domanda a proposito: Ha senso/è idiomatico dire _"Quanta patata hai comprato?" _?

(Certe "eccezionalità" nel caso del sostantivo _pane_ le ho notate anche nelle lingue slave e nell'ungherese. Lo menziono solo per dare una magior credibilità alla mia spiegazione )


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> dire _"Quanta patata hai comprato?" _?



E' molto idiomatico!


----------



## lorenzos

John91 said:


> La torta è femminile, quindi come mai "quanta è" sarebbe sbagliato, mentre quanto è/quant'è sarebbe giusto?
> Inoltre tu mi stai dicendo che " la torta è quasi un chilo" è una frase corretta, quindi *presumibilmente* anche "tanta", dal momento che si parliamo di una quantità è dal momento che la parola "torta" è femminile
> *Io personalmente *non ritengo sia sbagliato porre la domanda "quanti chili è questa torta?" oppure "quanta è questa torta?" E la risposta :"Questa torta è tanta/ è un chilo"
> Oppure "quanta torta/quanti chil*i *di torta è questa" e " questa è un chilo di torta/questa è tanta torta"


Al mercato rionale:
- Quanto costa questo maglione ?
- Quanto viene questa sciarpa?
- Quant'è questa camicia?​In pasticceria:
- Quanto costa il tiramisu? (spero non tanto)
- Quanto pesa questa meringata?
- Quant'è questa torta?​Questo quanto è avverbio, indeclinabile.
Qui sotto, invece, è aggettivo:
- Quanta torta è rimasta?
- Quanto tiramisù hai mangiato?
- Quanti calzini hai comprato​Caro John91 puoi presumere personalmente tutto quel che vuoi ma da madrelingua lasciami dire che se ti esprimi in un certo modo il tuo italiano non è corretto. Di più non so dirti, scusami.


francisgranada said:


> Ho una domanda a proposito: Ha senso/è idiomatico dire _"Quanta patata hai comprato?" _?


No: "Quante patate hai comprato?" ma: "Quanta zucca/uva hai comprato?"


----------



## John91

Con patata stona anche a me.
Quindi in sostanza il problema è il fatto che si stia usando il singolare


lorenzos said:


> Al mercato rionale:
> - Quanto costa questo maglione ?
> - Quanto viene questa sciarpa?
> - Quant'è questa camicia?​In pasticceria:
> - Quanto costa il tiramisu? (spero non tanto)
> - Quanto pesa questa meringata?
> - Quant'è questa torta?​Questo quanto è avverbio, indeclinabile.
> Qui sotto, invece, è aggettivo:
> - Quanta torta è rimasta?
> - Quanto tiramisù hai mangiato?
> - Quanti calzini hai comprato​Caro John91 puoi presumere personalmente tutto quel che vuoi ma da madrelingua lasciami dire che se ti esprimi in un certo modo il tuo italiano non è corretto. Di più non so dirti, scusami.
> 
> No: "Quante patate hai comprato?" ma: "Quanta zucca/uva hai comprato?"



Beh, io non avevo mai usato ''quant'è" per dire "quanto pesa" ma solo per dire "Quanto costa"


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> E' molto idiomatico!





lorenzos said:


> No: "Quante patate hai comprato?"  ma: "Quanta zucca/uva hai comprato?"





John91 said:


> Con patata stona anche a me.


Grazie, infatti sono (più o meno) queste le risposte che aspettavo .

@lorenzos: L'uva è un buon esempio, forse più illustrativo del pane. Uno semplicemente non compra un certo numero di racimoli o "grani" (non so se si possano chiamare così ..) di uva, ma una certa quantità innumerabile, espressa di solito in kili (peso).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Ricordo a tutti  che il topic di questa discussione è "mezzo/mezza", non tutti i sostantivi numerabili del mondo.
> Altri messaggi off-topic comporteranno la chiusura della discussione.


----------

